# Frame-Poythress Website!



## RamistThomist (Jun 27, 2005)

I just found this really cool website applying presuppositionalism


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jun 27, 2005)

thank you very much.
this link made not just my day, but the whole week....


----------



## crhoades (Jun 27, 2005)

You rock! 

I poked around on the site and noticed that some of Frame's writings were missing on this website or linked to another one.

Check out http://reformedperspectives.org/hof.asp/category/hof
for some of frame's syllabi on ethics, apologetics, and epistemology as well as articles he uses in class. The syllabi are really good.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 27, 2005)

Anything written by Frame is droolworthy.

He's a really nice guy too (and a musician like me!).


----------

